# getting on the couch and drinking ot of the sink



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

My dog went to puppy school at Petsmart and this is what we did to train him. 

Petsmart has a dog food that looks like a big sausage(it is made by Pet Botanics). Cut it into small pieces and have them handy. When she gets on the couch tell her "off" and when she gets down give her one. You will have to do this for a while, but eventually she will get down when told. This should also work for the sink. We use "off" because "down" means lay down. This dog food will not fill her up like a treat would, and they love it!

This is what we used and it worked, I will still give him a treat when he does what he is told but we do not have to do it everytime now.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I have to keep the dishes out of the sink or Brandy goes for them as well. She's also a very heavy (water) drinker. Where most dogs go for the food on the dirty plates in the dishwasher, she goes for the water that's dripped on the door. Wish I knew why!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Off the sofa? But I love to have them up on the sofa curled up next to me! All four of ours are allowed on the sofas. We go through water like crazy, though, too. Oh and the pup is the NOISEST drinker I've ever heard, sheesh it sounds like a large dog drinking and she's just a little pup. SLOP SLOP SLOP! I want to get one of those "autofeeders" for water, I had a smaller one and we were always filling it up, need to upgrade.


----------



## goldencity (May 26, 2005)

If you dont want her on the sofa, dont let her on the sofa!

Some people dont mind- but I keep all 3 of my GRs on the floor. Its one thing when they are small[and cute!] but another when they are huge and probably grubby.

What you do is, start as you mean to go on, every time she tries to get on the sofa, or in the sink or where ever you dont want her to go, put her down and say NO [or down or off] in a firm voice. Choose one command word and always say that. When she is on the floor, then you can make a fuss of her.

If you are consistant, she will soon learn. Its no good alowing her up one time and not the next!

Best of luck!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Think Maggie likes the sofa?????...... Came home the other day and this is how I found her, then she kept changing her position:


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I love cuddling on the couch too, but It got to the point that i couldn't let guests sit on the couch without warning them of the dog hair they'd be covered with. I eventually had to train charlie out of it, i found the Scat-Mats worked wonders. He learned quite quickly. (they're vinyl mats powered by a 9-volt battery, that when they're touched you get a static "shock"--kind of like when you rub your feet on the carpet then touch something and get a shock--nothing miserably painful, just enough to scare them away from it). I started with Vinny as a pup that he's not allowed on the sofa. He's allowed on my bed with me when i invite him, although he spends his nights in his crate still (still not quite "there" for sleeping outside of his crate! lol)

Laura


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We went to leather sofa, since we have always had long haired animals...


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Lola does this too. She also loves to help with cleaning plates that go into the dishwasher. Does yours do this? Now that she is a bit bigger, she can't do that. :uhoh:


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

We have had 3 goldens in our lives. Our first GR was Copen and was perfect - she did not nothing wrong (of course we didn't have her until she was five years old), but our second GR Abbey and now Tabitha would fight us over dishwasher rights. What is that all about, anyway?

The pic of Lola standing on the dishwasher door is a hoot! Love it!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

lola'smommy said:


> Lola does this too. She also loves to help with cleaning plates that go into the dishwasher. Does yours do this? Now that she is a bit bigger, she can't do that. :uhoh:


Ew, Ew, my friend's dog doesn't climb onto it like that (GREAT PICT!) but they allow it to totally have at the dishwasher, grosses me out I don't know why. I've shooed all mine away from it, my GR still gets interested and I have to shoo her. No clue why that's an EW to me but it is, I think its all the wet-slimy-dripping of food/water being lapped up, makes me cringe when my friend's dog does it.


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

You know what's even better about this picture, that I just realized?? I have a shot of my husband actually doing the dishes. I need to print this out and keep it for nostalgic purposes.HA!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I love the picture of her in the dish washer also. And yes, mine try to get to the dishes in there, especially Honey. There may be a morsel of food left on one of the dishes and if so, Miss Piggy wants it.


----------



## Rich1515 (Jun 11, 2005)

Soph actually owns the left side of our couch. If you're laying on the couch stretched out, she'll stand there and look at you like, "Uh, you're laying in my place." When you curl your feet up she'll jump up, settle in and rest that big ol' cute head right on the arm of the couch. I actually don't mind it because she is SO much a part of our family.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

From about 14 weeks Bailey discovered the sofa and loved the idea of a running jump then settling down for the day. However, my husband and I decided before we even had her that we didn't want her on the sofa - big decision especially after we saw how cute she was on it.

It took us 3 weeks and we tried all sorts, treats, toys anything but nothing worked. Then one day when she was sat next to me I gently blew on her ear and she looked at me, I did it again (without her knowing it was me) and guess what, she jumped straight off. We did this over a few days and eventually she became very reluctant to come on but did still try occasionally. The final straw for her was after my trainer recommended a water pistol - I had my doubts as I didn't want to do it as again I felt really mean. We only used it once (a tiny squirt) and she has never tried since.

Can't say this will work for you but it did for us, the only thing is, sometimes I miss her next to me!


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

From a book:
put (lay) a chair on the cough, when the dog is alone in the living room. 
By the way, nothing is more fun than reading a good book on the cough, with the dog beside you, with its head in your lap, not true? (Unless the dog is whet, alas). I try to learn Double that she is allowed on the cough when there is a blanket on it.


----------



## MollieBear (Nov 15, 2006)

our male golden is 4 and he loves water out of the sink, it is obnoxious and im sure any trainer would tell us we shouldnt allow it, but now our 6 month old does it, and seeing them on two legs at the sink is priceless.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

We have an end table that has a glass top and it sits between our two couches. Not only is my GR a couch hog (I finally gave him the loveseat) but I came in the room one day to find him sitting on it like it was a throne and looking at me like, "Hi Mom, this is a nice cool spot to sit on and I can even see the floor thru it". Yikes! I tried to attach a photo but of course my file is too large and I have yet to figure out how to reduce the photo size so I can upload attachments to this forum posting, sigh!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Megan B said:


> I tried to attach a photo but of course my file is too large and I have yet to figure out how to reduce the photo size so I can upload attachments to this forum posting, sigh!


Here's a tutorial on resizing your photos:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/how-instructions/9065-how-resize-your-pictures.html


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

goldencity said:


> If you dont want her on the sofa, dont let her on the sofa.


hehe..yep..........................................................


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

they are dogs.. they are going to sleep in the most comfortable spot and drink from wherever there is water... that would be the couch and the sink or toilet.. gotta have a little sense of humor with a pup..


----------

